# A jrpg-inspired airship theme using BBCSO pro



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2021)

Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 20, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!



Love it, Jonas. You really nailed the vibe there - perfect. I should really be working but I'm now inclined to go and play some games..


----------



## Circe (Sep 20, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!






mybadmemory said:


> Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!



Just ... spectacular, I love it. The dynamism of the strings and the brass mix very well without overlapping the melody. By the way, have you used percussion loops or individual elements one by one, and what percussion library have you used? Thanks


----------



## Brasart (Sep 20, 2021)

Fantastic _"beginning of a new adventure"_ vibes, great work!


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2021)

Circe said:


> Just ... spectacular, I love it. The dynamism of the strings and the brass mix very well without overlapping the melody. By the way, have you used percussion loops or individual elements one by one, and what percussion library have you used? Thanks


Thanks a lot! Everything is BBCSO Pro, including the percussion. It’s all quite simple. Just a tambourine, a snare drum, and a bass drum, plus the occasional cymbal and bass drum roll.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2021)

One thing I’d be interested in opinions about is if you think I completely slaughtered the natural BBCSO cohesiveness with the mics. 

With Core I always enjoyed the cohesiveness but really missed some crunch and clarity so I really went crazy with the close mics here. 

Does it work, or did I go too far?


----------



## justabeginner (Sep 20, 2021)

Fantastic piece! It really has that JRPG adventure sound!


----------



## Brasart (Sep 20, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> One thing I’d be interested in opinions about is if you think I completely slaughtered the natural BBCSO cohesiveness with the mics.
> 
> With Core I always enjoyed the cohesiveness but really missed some crunch and clarity so I really went crazy with the close mics here.
> 
> Does it work, or did I go too far?


I really like your mix, I don't think I would have anything to say about its sound, what mic choices did you make?


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2021)

Brasart said:


> I really like your mix, I don't think I would have anything to say about its sound, what mic choices did you make?


Thanks! Most of the strings, winds, brass and harp is Mix2 + between 50-100% Close. Percussion is just Mix1. But even with 100% Close added, I’m still missing a certain amount of detail.

I did a version where I layered CineStrings and Brass on top of the main Melodic lines to get them more detailed but eventually scrapped that since I thought it ruined the cohesion. 

Instead I ended up layering the leaders from BBCSO Pro on top. It did improve it but I’d ultimately want an even closer and more detailed sound with more crunch and less room I think.


----------



## Brasart (Sep 20, 2021)

To be frank I think it really sounds good this way, but if you want to have less room you should drop out Mix1 & Mix2, and build from Close, Tree, Outriggers, CloseW, Sides & Mid from a new session, and then adjust with reverb sends — but again, it sounds really good this way to me, the room gives a nice sense of space & scale for the adventure vibe


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2021)

Brasart said:


> To be frank I think it really sounds good this way, but if you want to have less room you should drop out Mix1 & Mix2, and build from Close, Tree, Outriggers, CloseW, Sides & Mid from a new session, and then adjust with reverb sends — but again, it sounds really good this way to me, the room gives a nice sense of space & scale for the adventure vibe


Thanks! I’m quite new to the concept of mic mixing since I’ve only worked with libraries without mics (Like Inspire, Nucleus and BBCSO Core) until recently, when I added BBCSO Pro, CSS and Berlin Soloists to the bunch.

To be honest I’m quite overwhelmed by the mic choices in BBCSO Pro and have only really used the two mixes and Close so far, but your suggestion sounds like a great start!

Ultimately I think it might not even be another mix I’m after, but rather a smaller ensemble in a smaller room, like the Japanese usually do it. I really can’t wait for TSS to come out.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 21, 2021)

Having tried around with some more mic mixing, I’d really need a new computer if I’m to use more than two mics per instrument. Those mics really are performance hogs!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi @mybadmemory ,

What a Wonderful Track you created ! 

Thanks for sharing it. 

I love the mix, the perc. sounds very crisp, so do the Brass, I like the overall depth you created, no need for a drier more upfront sound, The Horns sound very upfront, and are sitting nicely in the mix. I'm glad you didn't mix other libraries with the BBCSO Pro, and used the leaders for more definition. 

This also shows that the BBCSO Pro Library is so capable to emulate various orchestral genres, given the mic options it offers. BBCSO Pro Rocks ! 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @mybadmemory ,
> 
> What a Wonderful Track you created !
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! If people are interested I was thinking of bouncing out a few different versions of it. Mix1, Mix2, and perhaps a custom mix trying to get it as upfront as I can. Might do this tomorrow!


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 21, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!



Absolutely love this, firstly as a wonderfully optimistic composition and then as a production; warmest congrats! As someone who has just upgraded my Core to Pro I'm also still figuring out my favoured mix: currently leaning towards 100 close, 65 tree, 25 outrigger and 100 spill full.

(Is there a way to make one's favourite mix preset load in new instances by default??)


----------



## dhmusic (Sep 21, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once


So when Square-Enix licenses this track for their next entry will this technically be a Final Fantasy mockup again?


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Absolutely love this, firstly as a wonderfully optimistic composition and then as a production; warmest congrats! As someone who has just upgraded my Core to Pro I'm also still figuring out my favoured mix: currently leaning towards 100 close, 65 tree, 25 outrigger and 100 spill full.
> 
> (Is there a way to make one's favourite mix preset load in new instances by default??)


Thank you so much! I think in the plug-in you can save both mix-presets and instrument-presets so between the two, it should be possible!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 22, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!



This sounds great! What a happy/optimistic piece 🙂👍


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 22, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous and flawless, really enjoyed it!

Quite surprised that Mix2 doesn't sound that wet at all. I'm only using Mix1 and find it overwhelming with all these microphone positions, too. I really wished there were a drier mix, especially for the brass. Maybe you just found the right combination with Mix 2 + close. Must have a thorough look at it!

The only thing I'm wondering... if one of the mixes already use the close microphone, will there be any problems when using it twice?


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 22, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and flawless, really enjoyed it!
> 
> Quite surprised that Mix2 doesn't sound that wet at all. I'm only using Mix1 and find it overwhelming with all these microphone positions, too. I really wished there were a drier mix, especially for the brass. Maybe you just found the right combination with Mix 2 + close. Must have a thorough look at it!
> 
> The only thing I'm wondering... if one of the mixes already use the close microphone, will there be any problems when using it twice?


First of all thanks a lot! 🥰

Secondly, some instruments use Mix1, some use Mix2 and some of them add 50-100% Close on top of this. After that everything is going through a Valhalla Reverb. If I only used, let’s say 50% Mix2 + 100% Close, and disabled the added reverb, I could get it even drier. I can bounce out a few different versions some evening soon, one pure Mix1, one pure Mix2, and one as dry as I can get. And disable all extra reverbs on everything. 

Thirdly, Regarding adding mics on top of the mixes I’m not really sure since I’m no pro at this, but my gut feeling is that it should be ok? Shouldn’t adding more close on top of a mix that already contains the close just be the equivalent of adding more Close from the get go within the mix? If I play two copies of the same audio on top each don’t they just sound louder, or do we actually get some phasing issues or other technical glitches doing that? Perhaps someone with more knowledge about this could chime in!


----------



## M_Helder (Sep 22, 2021)

I would have never guessed it to be BBC. So chamber’esque and cozy sounding! Nice work 👍🏻


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 22, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!



Are you sure that’s not a Final Fantasy mock up? 

All kidding aside, that’s a great sounding tune! And try not to overthink the microphone thing. The answer is 100% dependent on if you’re trying to recreate the sound of a live orchestral performance in a hall, where there are “rules” to get that sound or an orchestral soundtrack recording, where anything that sounds good IS good. And this sounds GOOD.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 22, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Are you sure that’s not a Final Fantasy mock up?


Haha, that’s way to kind! Whatever I might know about music (not a lot) I learned by disassembling midi-files from vgmusic.org in the 90s, and terrorizing my piano teacher with printed scores from Secret of Mana instead of the Bartok he wanted me to play. Happy to hear if it shows.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Sep 26, 2021)

Enjoyed it. Makes me think of that steampunk "Around the World in 80 Days" RPG that came out for iOS a few years back.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Sep 26, 2021)

It sounds to me like there are a lot of timing issues, like too slow attacks, misplaced crescendos/phrasings and arts that are not quite what would fit (oh, well) etc. I think it'd pop off better with a different sampleset, but yeah... Also I feel a bit like it's not as bright (in terms of frequencies) as I'd expect it to be (needs eq probably). Section separation is pretty nice. I'd probably prefer it a bit wetter though (although you said you wanted it drier). Mood-wise it gets you there. The music is good.

Edit: Attached an example of what I'd probably do to it... Maybe it'll provide some ideas.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2021)

Bravo!


----------



## Jish (Sep 26, 2021)

You do the spirit of FFIV-FFVI Nobuo proud here  (Check out the OST to 'Fantasian' yet? He surprised me for the first time in almost two decades, there)

The piece could go in even a more robust direction quite easily, but at the same time as it is, it does have a nice 'circular' flow which was what that era of JRPG was all about.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 26, 2021)

Jish said:


> You do the spirit of FFIV-FFVI Nobuo proud here  (Check out the OST to 'Fantasian' yet? He surprised me for the first time in almost two decades, there)
> 
> The piece could go in even a more robust direction quite easily, but at the same time as it is, it does have a nice 'circular' flow which was what that era of JRPG was all about.


Thanks a lot! I haven’t checked out Fantasian yet. I really should!

And I agree about the repetition. I guess it’s because I grew up with (and am so used to listening to) old school game music, that I usually fall into AB or ABAC structures, and then just loop that. I should challenge myself to break out of that!


----------



## Taron (Sep 26, 2021)

AH, jeeez... that's so sweet. You so clearly know what you're doing, it's very inspiring and utterly impressive. The one funky thing I noticed, if I may dare say so, while there are some really phenomenal legato moments in the strings, there are actually a few lines that appear to having been a little fast for your library. The harsh transitions in those faster passages of the leading strings do reveal their virtual origin, while nothing else would make me even begin wondering, whether or not it was real, haha. Just fantastic. But it's that rock solid orchestration, as far as I can tell and the very sweet composition, of course. I love when something feels like it could leap out of a 60's film. Awesomeness!


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 27, 2021)

Taron said:


> AH, jeeez... that's so sweet. You so clearly know what you're doing, it's very inspiring and utterly impressive. The one funky thing I noticed, if I may dare say so, while there are some really phenomenal legato moments in the strings, there are actually a few lines that appear to having been a little fast for your library. The harsh transitions in those faster passages of the leading strings do reveal their virtual origin, while nothing else would make me even begin wondering, whether or not it was real, haha. Just fantastic. But it's that rock solid orchestration, as far as I can tell and the very sweet composition, of course. I love when something feels like it could leap out of a 60's film. Awesomeness!


I assure you i have absolutely no idea what i'm doing! I'm just trying to copy my heros and learn from all the pro's around here. Maybe one day...

Regarding the legato transitions, some of them were intentionally "less legato", and have a harder more pronounced attack since i wanted to accent those notes in the phrases for some reason. I wonder if those are what you're referring to? I guess it doesn't sound too natural then. Back to the drawing board! (or maybe just make a mental note for next time)


----------



## Cormast (Sep 27, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Just a little jrpg-inspired Airship Theme using BBCSO Pro. Partly to post something original and not just Final Fintasy-mockups for once, and partly to get accustomed to Pro, trying to get it closer to a sound I could never get Core to do, while waiting for TSS to arrive. Enjoy!



So much awesome people arround here ! Well done !


----------



## Taron (Sep 27, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I assure you i have absolutely no idea what i'm doing! I'm just trying to copy my heros and learn from all the pro's around here. Maybe one day...
> 
> Regarding the legato transitions, some of them were intentionally "less legato", and have a harder more pronounced attack since i wanted to accent those notes in the phrases for some reason. I wonder if those are what you're referring to? I guess it doesn't sound too natural then. Back to the drawing board! (or maybe just make a mental note for next time)


Even to copy at this level takes enough understanding to having to know what you're doing, hehe. It's something I should consider doing some time, too, I think. There's so much to learn. I just have to pick the right heroes, but I'd even go with a second hand hero then, hahaha... you're most excellent in many ways! 

But, yeah, with the strings, with the rest being so convincing not only around the strings, but even most phrase elements of the strings, any weird spot has the power to stick out. But because the general level of quality is so high, if you were to check these places out by themselves, you couldn't find the fault that easily. "Sounds perfect, no?!". It takes the entire context to recognize these things. I suppose, trick is to find some way to accentuate- or create the impression of- bowing changes, if you want harder steps?! I should listen to it again and see if I can point out exactly what I mean. I just noticed those at the first listen. But hey... as I said... it's way too incredible to bicker about one ridiculously little weirdness.


----------

